# Range Hood over Island (PA IRC)



## tbz (Jan 17, 2021)

Just trying to reconfirm, not my normal area of knowledge, Per 1901 when you have a flat top electric induction top on a center island, no range hood is required?

Counter top is 36" above floor level and ceiling is at 102" above floor.

Thus 66" of Clearance, and 1901 says 30 inches.  We are looking at building a custom pot holder for the ceiling hanging above.

I just want to confirm that no range is required.

Thank you - Tom


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2021)

Range hoods still not required in the IRC unless by installation instructions of cooking appliance...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2021)

*UL 858, Standard for the Safety of Household Electric Ranges*
A range hood is required for an electric stove if the stove produces more than 5 micrograms of grease when tested at 500 CFM.

you may want to check with manufacturer

*Thermador electric ranges*
A suitable exhaust hood to be installed above the range. Downdraft ventilation should not be used.
*Bosch  electric cooktops*
Ventilation Recommendations We strongly recommend the installation of a ventilation hood above this appliance. For most kitchens a certified hood rating of not less than 300 CFM is recommended.

*In some states, CA for one,  hoods are required in Green Codes, for air quality and Mechanical Codes for removal of odors, smoke and steam.*


----------



## tbz (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks, Steve & Mark


----------



## Keystone (Jan 18, 2021)

tbz said:


> Thanks, Steve & Mark





tbz said:


> Just trying to reconfirm, not my normal area of knowledge, Per 1901 when you have a flat top electric induction top on a center island, no range hood is required?
> 
> Counter top is 36" above floor level and ceiling is at 102" above floor.
> 
> ...




Tom, 

Pa UCC currently and thankfully does not address range hoods, all per IRC and as per MMI as Mark and Steve pointed out.


----------

